# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Łaskotki

## Nie zarejestrowany

witam,
trafilem przypadkiem na to forum , a szukam informacji na temat bardzo ciekawy - czyli łaskotek, ok, może dla mnie ciekawy, samo to, że nie da się łaskotać samego siebie tylko, że jedynie w momencie bycia łaskotanym przez kogoś można je odczuwać jest moim zdaniem pewnym fenomenem, może mi ktoś znający się na tej dziedzinie polecić mi cos (jakas lekturę, artykuł) na temat wytłumaczenia łaskotek, oraz "ludzi bez łaskotek", jest mi to potrzebne do referatu na studią,

z góry dziękuje i pozdrawiam

----------

